
Sampulator.com – make and record beats with your keyboard - brianzelip
http://sampulator.com/
======
lux
Awesome! Here's one I made:

[http://sampulator.com/Aband_nthecar/saturday-night-
chillin](http://sampulator.com/Aband_nthecar/saturday-night-chillin)

------
skndr
I'm really enjoying this. Great set of default samples, it seems to limit the
paradox of choice.

I also can't resist sharing mine:

[http://sampulator.com/skandermz/cruisin](http://sampulator.com/skandermz/cruisin)

~~~
mdonahoe
That's cool. Whenever I play with things like this, I always end up just
making a mess.

------
mettamage
Takes me back to when I was a teenager :)

I gotta share mine as well: [http://sampulator.com/melvins_shozin/melody-is-
symfony](http://sampulator.com/melvins_shozin/melody-is-symfony)

Initially I wanted to call it "Less is More" since I was mostly deleting notes
because they convoluted things. But I was also inspired making this sound
snippet by the first melody track on the top, hence Melody is Symfony.

I don't know what you plan to do with it but I just had the perfect hour of my
life. No feedback on that part. I also don't know how you could surprise me to
keep that level up since the constraints in samples that I needed to take was
key for having the perfect hour (also mentioned by skndr as "paradox of
choice").

~~~
mettamage
Can't resist, one more. Apparently a perfect 2nd hour a snippet in another
genre.

[http://sampulator.com/melvins_shozin/a-state-
of-](http://sampulator.com/melvins_shozin/a-state-of-)

~~~
mettamage
Found a 'bug' so if the author is here somewhere, please help :) And it is not
your fault, it is Facebook's fault. When I share the link on Facebook
[http://sampulator.com/melvins_shozin/a-state-
of-](http://sampulator.com/melvins_shozin/a-state-of-) then Facebook truncates
the final - which makes the link invalid.

------
lemiffe
Absolutely epic... need more samples though :D Here's mine,
[http://sampulator.com/lemiffe/goat-cheese--
crackers](http://sampulator.com/lemiffe/goat-cheese--crackers)

~~~
drakonka
"Goat Cheese & Crackers" is an epic name.

------
vinceguidry
Very cool!

Here's what I came up with.

[http://sampulator.com/vguidry3/smooth-
operator](http://sampulator.com/vguidry3/smooth-operator)

Edit: turn the metronome off by clicking on it, that two circles that
alternately light up.

~~~
madlynormal
I'm loving this, here's my take.
[http://sampulator.com/cryptojuice/slowjam](http://sampulator.com/cryptojuice/slowjam)

~~~
tbabb
And mine:
[http://sampulator.com/tr_babb/blackwater](http://sampulator.com/tr_babb/blackwater)

~~~
vinceguidry
Wow! Love that!

------
jessaustin
First of all, this is awesome!

Maybe my ears are messed up, but I seem to be hearing that the "Keys" sounds
are interrupting each other, in a way that none of the other sounds seem to
do. That is, if you play two of them simultaneously, only one will be heard.
If you play one a fraction behind another the first will be preempted.
Normally the "Keys" sounds have a lovely sustain, so this disappoints.

This is on Chrome 47.0.2526.110.

~~~
stevespaced
Yep, same for the 808's. They are super fat chords and wouldn't work at the
same time. I set it up that way to keep everything in tune :)

~~~
jessaustin
I hadn't noticed the 808s because they all sound like "Kick 2" to me. b^)

~~~
stevespaced
since 808s are a rather low frequency, headphones or some speakers with bass
are a must

------
drakonka
There goes my day. First attempt:
[http://sampulator.com/Lazer/test](http://sampulator.com/Lazer/test)

------
psc
This is great, only thing missing cowbell. Here's a basic house beat:
[http://sampulator.com/paulcretu/house](http://sampulator.com/paulcretu/house)

------
davidhunter
Great way to spend a Sunday morning!

[http://sampulator.com/davehunteruk/tribal-
beats](http://sampulator.com/davehunteruk/tribal-beats)

------
lusen
agreed. super fun!

here's what I came up:

[http://sampulator.com/lusenrc/saturday-
night](http://sampulator.com/lusenrc/saturday-night)

[http://sampulator.com/lusenrc/saturday-
night-2](http://sampulator.com/lusenrc/saturday-night-2)

(turn the metronome off by clicking on the two circles on the right side that
alternately light up)

~~~
stevespaced
soo good ︎

------
jbpetersen
I'd love to see something that's like a combination of this with wavepot.com

------
tbabb
Tried to make a polyrhythm, but not enough time resolution to get it right:
[http://sampulator.com/tr_babb/chuck-it](http://sampulator.com/tr_babb/chuck-
it)

:\

------
phodo
very nice. here's mine after 30 minutes of complete immersion.

[http://sampulator.com/rhabal/choollax](http://sampulator.com/rhabal/choollax)

------
meowface
This is really awesome. The UI and UX are pretty much perfect.

Some suggestions for future features:

\- Easier way of doing layering

\- Easy way to swap out the instruments would also be cool.

\- An open source, self-hostable version would also be nice.

~~~
stevespaced
thank you. library of instruments is in the works

~~~
meowface
Also, a keyboard shortcut to delete/reset the current loop (if I made a
mistake early on) would be cool, too.

~~~
stevespaced
great idea.

now if you press 'esc' it will stop recording and delete the loop

~~~
spiralganglion
Also, some way to disable snap-to-grid. I'd like to be able to play triplets,
or play with swing.

------
derFunk
@stevespaced playing tunes works fine on my mobile Chrome, I just have to
activate "View desktop site" everytime. You should integrate a mobile player
:)

~~~
stevespaced
i will once i'm happy with the UX of producing on mobile :)

------
taspeotis
Similar:
[http://www.madeon.fr/adventuremachine/](http://www.madeon.fr/adventuremachine/)?

------
chm
Tangentially, is there software which could enable me to make electronic music
(preferably on linux) with only a keyboard? Something quite like this website.

------
faceyspacey
this is utterly amazing. whoever the programmer is, holler at me, I'd love to
help you make it a collaborative realtime beat-making engine, i.e. so people
can contribute to the same song at the same time. I'm sure you've already
thought about this. It's about time for a javascript collaborative beat-making
engine to take off, especially with midi support on the horizon or here
already (i forget).

~~~
jbpetersen
Not the programmer but collaborative beat making would be absolutely amazing.

~~~
dluan
I wish someone would bring back the greatness of real-time music sharing from
Turntable.fm, except maybe with instruments you could pick up and jam with.
Maybe each person gets 1-2 loops, and 4-5 people get to be up on stage at
once. Everyone else just gets little avatars that party.

~~~
bennyg
Full real-time collaboration would be so annoying with various latencies.
Would be super difficult to set up, but I've always wanted a way to do
something like that too.

------
alexpogosian
Very nice! Could you add Tap Tempo button?

------
volaski
This is awesome. Good work. I just hope there's some sort of "autotune for
beats" feature where I can effortlessly add 4/4 beats of kicks for example.

------
jacks205
Cool if it didn't lag the browser so badly

------
hokkos
It only works with qwerty :(

~~~
stevespaced
latest version of Chrome (48.0.2564.82) should support all keyboard layouts

------
matiasb
Cool, is it open source?

------
faceyspacey
also, what libraries and tools did you use to make this?

~~~
stevespaced
just web audio api's and javascript from scratch. instruments were recorded or
created by me

~~~
faceyspacey
Cycle.js would make for the perfect view framework for this giving the
streaming nature of loops and observing new hits added to the grid:

[http://cycle.js.org](http://cycle.js.org)

We should use Meteor, RethinkDB or ClojureScript + Om Next + Datomic for
realtime subscriptions and syncing of collaborating users.

...hows midi support looking these days? Is it fully functional in Chrome?

~~~
faceyspacey
also, i think the real opportunity here lies in making it open source and
making it all programmable. so literally you can program and enhance the damn
thing as you use it--at least be able to one-click import extensions from NPM
and github. see what im saying. given how many people know javascript, and how
often programmers also have musical interests, this could be big.

it should be a codeable music creation platform. a console while making those
beats could do a lot of stuff. you write an API to appergiate hits for
example:

arp(4, 16, 'hi-hat') ....16th notes for a bar.

plugins could be made to collect stats, and generate visualizations. lots of
stuff.

...but it all starts from being able to live code this collaboratively and
remotely. ...u gotta use a single state store like Redux or what you can do
with Om Next so you can syncronize events between all connected clients and so
you can replay it after each keyup eval. It probably should just be made with
React + Redux since so many people know that. If you did that, you'd get so
many people using this.

That said I'm in the middle of building a collaborative live-coding platform
for React + Redux. And your project would be the perfect pilot project to show
off the platform. And basically both win.

...i know ur likely thinking about the direction of all this and whether u
wanna open source it or not. But you should--its where u stand to gain the
most. It's not like there isn't a plethora of commercial music production
software that will be better than it for some time. U need the support of a
large open source team to beat those guys out.

anyway, think about it. when u open source it, i'll contribute it. React +
Redux baby! Or perhaps Cycle. Although I'd say ClojureScript + Om Next, except
that will likely get less contribution since CLJS is foreign to most people.

~~~
meowface
What you're describing already kind of exists with Overtone (Clojure):
[http://overtone.github.io/](http://overtone.github.io/)

~~~
faceyspacey
So awesome, thanks for the link. Guess we could probably reuse a lot of
clojure code.

------
BooneJS
No cowbell.

------
dnlserrano
awesome

